# WAV file volume equalizer



## reber1b (Jun 14, 2007)

Can anyone here recommend a program to equalize or standardize the volume of all WAV files in the same folder. Most of the large sound editing programs such as Nero Wave Editor, etc. only seem capable of doing this one track at a time. There are tons of programs to do this to mp3 files, but after spending half an afternoon Googling, I found none for WAV files. I get the impression that this action is a whole lot more difficult for WAV files than for mp3 files.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Have you thought of doing a batch conversion to MP3, volume equalize the files, and then batch convert back to WAV format? A couple of extra steps, but might simplify life for you.

- Merg


----------



## reber1b (Jun 14, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Have you thought of doing a batch conversion to MP3, volume equalize the files, and then batch convert back to WAV format? A couple of extra steps, but might simplify life for you.
> 
> - Merg


The mp3 format is a "lossy" format, and from what I've read, you can't upconvert any kind of "lossy" format. Thanks for the reply though.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

reber1b said:


> I get the impression that this action is a whole lot more difficult for WAV files than for mp3 files.


Not so. It's just that most folks have ONLY MP3s, and thus need something to modify MP3s. Most CD rippers have "normalizing" functionaltiy built-in (selectable), so few people need something else for WAVs.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Audacity will do it.
http://club.myce.com/f57/how-normalize-batch-wav-files-265801/


----------



## reber1b (Jun 14, 2007)

Marlin Guy said:


> Audacity will do it.
> http://club.myce.com/f57/how-normalize-batch-wav-files-265801/


Do you know if it will do multiple files, i.e. all the files in a folder (album), or does it have to do them one at a time?


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Did you follow yon link?


----------



## theedger (Mar 31, 2008)

You're right about mp3 being a lossy codec. You can upconvert an mp3 to an uncompressed format, but you still only have the mp3 quality audio now on a larger file. So wav to mp3 to wav is a no go.

Try EZ CD extractor. It has a format converter. You can add dsp and normalize functions. So you can load your files, tell it to 'normalize' (other options too) and save as a .wav file. No lossy mess.

poikosoft.com is the website. I love this program


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

This works like a champ and its free! It will do individual files or whole directories.

http://download.cnet.com/MP3Gain/3000-2169_4-10175552.html


----------



## reber1b (Jun 14, 2007)

Marlin Guy said:


> Did you follow yon link?


I have Audacity, but I've never found a way to get it to do more than one file at a time -- I thought you may know how to get it by the folder.


----------



## reber1b (Jun 14, 2007)

B Newt said:


> This works like a champ and its free! It will do individual files or whole directories.
> 
> http://download.cnet.com/MP3Gain/3000-2169_4-10175552.html


Yes, I've been using it for several years for mp3's, but when I try it on wav files I get a lot of error messages, If however, I select "No Check for Layer I or II", from the Options menu, it will do some but not all wav's in a folder. I think maybe I'll tinker with it some more because it sure does mp3 files quick and easy.


----------

